# Biopool / Naturpool - Kosten?



## HOBI (2. Juli 2009)

Nach langem hin und her, ob Pool oder Teich bin ich auf den Biopool / Naturpool gestossen. Wichtig ist mir, daß das ganze naturnah aussieht (darum wollen wir keinen Swimmingpool), aber das Wasser im Schwimmbereich trotzdem so klar und sauber ist, wie in einem Pool. 

Wer von Euch hat einen Biopool und wieviel muß man da an Kosten rechnen? Wir möchten sehr viel Eigenleistung erbringen und nur das nötigste von einer Firma machen lassen. Wer von Euch hat das auch so gemacht und kann mir genaueres darüber berichten?

Danke!!
lg


----------



## Christine (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Biopool / Naturpool - Kosten?*

Hallo Hobi,

da kannst Du getrost die meisten Beiträge hier in dieser Rubrik durchlesen. Einer der interessantesten ist wohl der Teichbau von Thias.

Ansonsten solltest Du mal bei http://www.naturagart.de vorbeischauen - die haben jede Menge Erfahrung mit natürlichen Schwimmteichen und bieten ein ausgeklügeltes Selbermacherprogramm an...


----------



## Eckentaler (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Biopool / Naturpool - Kosten?*

ich hab alles selber und mit Bekannten gemacht

bin jetz bei 8500

1500 werden noch drauf gehn denk ich mal

sind also 10.000 für 100m² Schwimmteich

hab viel Granit verbaut, n großen Betonschachtring als Filter, Bodenablauf, 2 Skimmer, n paar Schieber, 20 t Kies,  nix besonderes halt

also soltest du mindestens n 100,-€ / m² rechnen

wenn du nix besonderes willst

wenn doch dann eher 150€-200


----------



## HOBI (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Biopool / Naturpool - Kosten?*

Danke für Deine Antwort! Wenn ich mit dem Preis auskomme, wär ich eh schon glücklich!! Hab mir nämlich den Biopool von H'ackner usw. angesehen. Das wär genau meins. Aber leider von den Kosten her...puuuh... drum dacht ich, ob man das auch irgendwie selber hinbekommt? Bei denen ist es ja so daß der Regenerationsbereich komplett getrennt angelegt ist und nur über eine Pumpe das Wasser ausgetauscht wird.


----------



## Scheiteldelle (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Biopool / Naturpool - Kosten?*

Hi Hobi,
wenn Du naturnah bauen willst und es das Aussehen eines Teiches haben soll, solltes Du zukünftig den Begriff Schwimmteich verwenden. Ein BIOPOOL oder auch NATURPOOL ist etwas anderes. Schau mal nach meinem Bau "Schwimmteich Reihenhaus" oder google mal nach Naturpool. Sind sin den meissten Fällen geometrisch und eher den Charakter eines Pools.

Zu unseren Kosten: wir haben alles selber gemacht und sind incl. Terasse und Zäunen jetzt bei 3500,-€. Haben aber einiges kostenlos bekommen, z.B. die Klinkersteine. Sonst wären die Kosten auch viel höher.

Gruß Maik


----------



## HOBI (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Biopool / Naturpool - Kosten?*

Wir haben vor kurzem an einer Gartentour teilgenommen, wo wir verschiedene Privatgärten besucht haben. Da hat mir sowohl der Naturpool als auch der Schwimmteich mit Regenerationsbereich, der weiter weg lag, sehr gut gefallen. Also mir gehts drum, daß ich da wo ich schwimme, klares sauberes Wasser habe (wie im Pool) und am Rand nur ein paar Pflanzen zur Deko.... der Reinigungsberich sollte komplett getrennt etwas weiter entfernt liegen.... weiß halt nur nicht, ob man sowas auch selber machen kann oder wir das nur mit Hilfe einer Firma machen können...


----------



## HOBI (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Biopool / Naturpool - Kosten?*

Hallo Maik
hab gerade gesehen, daß Du den Pflanzenbereich auch weiter weg gemacht hast. Wahrscheinlich wird das vom System her das selbe sein, wie bei den Teichen die ich mir angeschaut habe.
Wie funktioniert das ganze und was benötige ich dazu, damit das gut funktioniert?
lg


----------



## deichhase (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Biopool / Naturpool - Kosten?*

Moin Hobi,
hast du Christinas Vorschläge schon bearbeitet? (Thias Teich und Naturagart)
Bei NG gibt es folgenden Link http://www.teichgalerie.naturagart.de/index.php?cat=1, dort sind Bilder selbstgebauter Teiche.
Lt. Katalog kostet dort ein ST 16x10 m mit getrenntem Filtergrabe zwischen 4.000,---8.000,--€, je nach Ausstattung mit Vlies,Folie,Verbundmatte,Pumpe, Leitungen, Pflanzenpaket, incl. Bauanleitungen.
Der Katalog kostet im Zeitschriftenhandel 3€.

Liebe Grüße
Levke


----------



## deichhase (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Biopool / Naturpool - Kosten?*

Nachtrag:
für kristallklares Wasser im ST würde ich nach mal 500,,€ für extra Außenfilter einplanen.
Levke


----------



## günter-w (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Biopool / Naturpool - Kosten?*

Hallo Hobi, so wie ich dich verstanden habe willst du in ersterlinie in deinem Schwimmbereich klares Wasser. Da kann ich dir nur ein Zweilammersystem empfehlen wie NG es erklärt. Neben dem Schwimmbereich nur ein paar Pflanzen zur Deko das muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Wenn es naturnahaussehen soll kannich dir nur ein Schwimmteich empfehlen bei dem Naturpool ist nur das Klärbecken natürlich. Aber die Entscheidung musst du treffen. Tatsache ist nun mal das man es in jedem Fall mit Naturwasser zu tun hat da bleibt auch der Belag auf der Folie nicht aus. Bitte nicht von den Hochglanzprospekten oder neu angelegten Naturpools blenden lassen. Klinisch rein geht nur mit den Pool Tablettchen dann kannst du auch auf deine Pflanzen verzichten. Die Kosten liegen bei ca. 100€/m² bei der Selbstbauvariante und jenach schnick schnack bis zu ca. 150€


----------



## Scheiteldelle (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Biopool / Naturpool - Kosten?*

Hallo Hobi,
naja suche mal nach folgenden Begriffen. Wenn Du sie verstehst, verstehst Du das System. 
Schwerkraftsysteme (bei mir Teilschwerkraft)
Vorfilter
Zugschieber
Skimmer, Bodenablauf
__ Hel-X oder Helix
bewachsener Bodenfilter oder auch nur Bodenfilter

aber gleich eines vorab; es ist anspruchsvoller und teuerer einen Naturpool zu bauen, gerade wenn es dann auch noch z.B. 75 cm hoch über das Erdreich geht. ( Schaalsteine, Armierungsstahl, eine nicht unwichtige Statik, Beton.....)

Eine sehr gute Grundlage ist immer schon, wenn man Lehmboden hat. Dann geht es zwar nicht ohne Bagger. Den würde ich aber immer nehmen. Bei Lehm kann man schön die Konturen des Teiches modelieren.

Die eigentliche Teichtechnik ist gleich. Hätten wir Platz, wäre es ein Schwimmteich mit anliegendem Filterteich geworden.

Ach es gibt einfach zu viele Informationen, findest hier aber alles was Du brauchst.
Gruß Maik


----------



## HOBI (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Biopool / Naturpool - Kosten?*

Hallo
das System von Naturagart hab ich mir schon vor einiger Zeit angesehen - hab auch den Katalog daheim. Allerdings war ich mir nicht sicher, ob das das Richtige für mich ist -> ob das Wasser wirklich glasklar bleibt und man den Filteraben auch weiter weg setzen kann. Was mir bei Naturagart nicht gefällt, ist, daß die Folien sehr dunkel sind. Hellgrün gibt es da nicht, oder hab ich das übersehen?

Hab mir schon einige Beiträge von Euch angeschaut und festgestellt, daß fast alle den Schwimmteich nur mit Erde und Folie machen. Bei manchen Firmen wird das Becken aber aus Beton oder Schalsteinen gemauert. Hab mir so ein Becken mal angesehen und das Wasser war da total schön - glasklar wie in einem Swimmingpool. Kann man das bei einem reinen Erde-Folien-Becken auch sagen? Wo sind die Vor- und Nachteile?

Wir beginnen im September mit dem Hausbau und überlegen eben gerade, ob wir den Teich gleich mit dem Keller machen sollen (wenn er aus Beton und gemauert sein soll) oder das ganze erst nach dem Hausbau angehen sollen...


----------



## thias (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Biopool / Naturpool - Kosten?*

Hallo Hobi,

wie du dir es vorstellst, wird es wahrscheinlich nicht gehen.
Ein biologisch gefilteter Teich in einem klinisch sauberen und hellen Becken - das geht nur mit *täglich hohem Reinigungsaufwand* oder sieht ganz schnell besch... aus. Es gibt sicher auch Freibäder, die biologisch funktionieren, aber schau dir da mal den Aufwand an Pumpen, Filtern und Reinigungsgeräten an...
Dafür brauchst du, wie Günter schon geschrieben hat Chemie, aber dann kannst du es mit den Pflanzen vergessen und hast aber auch sehr hohen täglichen Pflegeaufwand.
Ein biologischer Teich wird immer irgendwo Algen haben und Mulm setzt sich auch ab. Deshalb ist die Folie bei NG dunkelgrün .
Ich lebe damit, dass das Wasser beim regen Badebetrieb leicht trüb wird. Am nächsten Morgen ist es wieder klar. Bei entsprechender naturnaher Wand/Bodengestaltung fällt der Mulm kaum auf.


----------



## Scheiteldelle (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Biopool / Naturpool - Kosten?*

wie thias schreibt, ist klares wasser mit sauberen Wänden ohne großen Aufwand nicht möglich. Bei uns wird das wasser langsam immer klarer und die Wände schrubbe ich einmal alle 2 Wochen mit einem Haushaltsschrubber am Teleskopstiel ab. So habe ich keine Ablagerungen. Dauert mit Pausen, weil es mächtig in die Arme geht etwa 30 Minuten.
Ich werde die Tage mal aktuelle Fotos von unserem Teich einstellen. Haben wieder einiges geschafft.

Solltet Ihr das Becken in die Hausbauplanung einbeziehen und mit dem Keller bauen lassen wollen, stelle das System hier vorher ein und hole Dir Infos von den Fachfreaks im Forum. Ein nachträgliches ändern ist bei Deinen Überlegungen fast nicht möglich.

Gruß Maik


----------



## günter-w (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Biopool / Naturpool - Kosten?*

Hallo Hobi, Ich kann dir nur raten baue erst das Haus und wohne darin und anschließend machst du dir Gedanken wie dein Teich oder Pool aussehen soll. Wenn der Hausbaustress weg ist lässt sich vieles besser überdenken und optimaler planen die Kosten werden dadurch nicht groß höher dafür aber der in aller ruhe durchdachte Teich oder Pool um einiges schöner.


----------



## Scheiteldelle (8. Juli 2009)

Günters TIP kann ich uneingeschränkt zustimmen 

bei uns hat es auch 1,5 Jahre nach Einzug gedauert, bis es los ging.
Ihr habt sonst zu viele Dinge gleichzeitig im Kopf.


----------



## bastelfee (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Biopool / Naturpool - Kosten?*

Geht auch ohne mauern, mit Holz. Unter Wasser fault nichts. Filterung wie bei zb., siehe Link oder auch herkömmlich.
http://www.bluebase5.com/de/gallery.php?page_id=119

Dabei wird die Grube mit Vlies,Folie,Vlies ausgelegt, danach der Holzkörper montiert, Schwimmbereich mit Kies beschüttet und Platten belegt.
Leicht zum reinigen und keine Verletzung der Folie möglich.
Bei BB nehmen sie scheints Zeolit als Filtermaterial(paar Tonnen).

Absetzender Schlick wird halt nach empfinden abgesaugt.


----------



## HOBI (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Biopool / Naturpool - Kosten?*

Hallo!!

Ich danke Euch für Eure Antworten! 
Die Variante den Teich nach dem Hausbau zu machen gefällt mir auch besser... ABER leider wird dann kein Bagger mehr in unseren Garten kommen. Das ist das Problem... dann müßten wir alles mit der Hand ausbuddeln...

Hatten diese Woche eine Gartenplanerin da, sie wird uns mal einen Vorschlag zeichnen... 

Was ich komisch fand, sie meinte, daß der Teich ruhig zu 100% in der Sonne stehen kann. Einen Baum würde sie nicht hinsetzen, wegen der Blätter, die hineinfallen -> ich dachte, es wäre besser, wenn der Teich auch teilweise mal im Schatten steht?`

Und einen Wasserfall würde sie daher auch nicht empfehlen?
Schade, der würde uns gut gefallen....

Sind grad ein wenig :-(


----------



## Scheiteldelle (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Biopool / Naturpool - Kosten?*

verlasse Dich nicht nur eine eine Planerin. Die wissen vieles aber nicht alles.
Ist sie Spezialistin? Wieso will sie keinen Wasserfall? Bitte alles hinterfragen und dann hier nachfragen, ob es so ist.


----------



## twmemphis (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Biopool / Naturpool - Kosten?*



HOBI schrieb:


> Hallo!!
> Die Variante den Teich nach dem Hausbau zu machen gefällt mir auch besser... ABER leider wird dann kein Bagger mehr in unseren Garten kommen. Das ist das Problem... dann müßten wir alles mit der Hand ausbuddeln...


Du meinst, das Haus steht quasi "im Weg", daran kommt kein Bagger mehr vorbei? Nicht mal ein kleiner Bagger?


HOBI schrieb:


> Hatten diese Woche eine Gartenplanerin da, sie wird uns mal einen Vorschlag zeichnen...
> 
> Was ich komisch fand, sie meinte, daß der Teich ruhig zu 100% in der Sonne stehen kann. Einen Baum würde sie nicht hinsetzen, wegen der Blätter, die hineinfallen -> ich dachte, es wäre besser, wenn der Teich auch teilweise mal im Schatten steht?`


Sonne = Algenwuchs, aber der wird eh nicht völlig ausbleiben. Bei uns ist der Pool in der Sonne und das Pflanzbecken ist die meiste Zeit des Tages im Schatten.
Bäume werfen Blätter, klar. Wenn Du auch Pool und Pflanzbecken trennst, dann könntest Du nur beim Planzbecken Bäume setzen. Da würde es nicht sonderlich stören.
Wir haben uns einen Trachycarpus (winterharte Palme) geholt, die wirft praktisch nichts ab und kann daher auch neben dem Pool stehen. Sieht auch toll nach Urlaub aus!


HOBI schrieb:


> Und einen Wasserfall würde sie daher auch nicht empfehlen?
> Schade, der würde uns gut gefallen....


Im Pflanzbecken ist ein Wasserfall auch kein Problem. Nur "vom Pflanzbecken zum Pool" sollte der Wasserfall nicht gehen, denn Du musst ja noch filtern!

Unseren Schwimmteich inklusive "von unten verschraubter" Holzterrasse und Brücke hat die Firma Aquanatur Schwimmteiche GmbH gemacht (einfach googeln), die arbeiten deutschland-weit und sind sehr fit! Beraten auch ganz ordentlich.

Gruß,
Thorsten


----------



## Scheiteldelle (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Biopool / Naturpool - Kosten?*



twmemphis schrieb:


> Im Pflanzbecken ist ein Wasserfall auch kein Problem. Nur "vom Pflanzbecken zum Pool" sollte der Wasserfall nicht gehen, denn Du musst ja noch filtern!



Verstehe ich nicht ganz. Also bei mir ist es genau so ( vom bepflanzen Bodenfilter zum Teich). Haben zwar nur einen 10 cm hohen Fall des Wassers aber nach dem Pflanzenfilter sollte das Wasser am saubersten sein. Was soll man dann noch filtern? Ein Boden oder Pflanzenfilter sollte in der Filterreinfolge immer als letztes kommen. Dann kommt bei einer Schwerkraftversion die Pumpe (oder Pumpenkammer) oder bei einer gepumpten Filteranlage der Teich.

Was spricht also gegen einen Wasserfall (die Höhe lasse ich mal außen vor).


----------



## Annett (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Biopool / Naturpool - Kosten?*

Moin.

Ich lese im Forum immer öfter zuviel Sonne = Algen.
Das stimmt aber nur bedingt. In der Natur beschattet auch niemand die größeren Gewässer und ich habe schon oft gesehen, dass zu viel/zu nah gesetzte Bäume an kleineren Gewässern eher für Probleme sorgen (Blatt/Blütenfall). Zum Wachstum brauchen die Algen nämlich vor allem eins: Futter. Deswegen ärgere ich mich unterdessen ganz leicht über die am alten teich gepflanzte Trauerweide. So schön sie ist, sie macht doch immer wieder Dreck. 

Die Ursache von Algen liegt meist in einem Nährstoffüberschuss... den gilt es zu beseitigen - langfristig - dann klappts auch mit weniger Algen.

Gegen einen Wasserfall spricht die starke Austreibung von CO2. Algen können sich ohne Probleme bei der Karbonathärte (fragt mich bitte nicht, wie genau - irgendwo hier im Forum stehts geschrieben  ) bedienen, während die höheren Unterwasser-Pflanzen bis auf wenige Ausnahmen (Armleuchteralgen, __ Wasserpest, manche Laichkräuter) wegen des CO2-Mangels darben. 
Stichwort dazu:biogene Entkalkung.


----------



## twmemphis (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Biopool / Naturpool - Kosten?*



Scheiteldelle schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht ganz. Also bei mir ist es genau so ( vom bepflanzen Bodenfilter zum Teich). Haben zwar nur einen 10 cm hohen Fall des Wassers aber nach dem Pflanzenfilter sollte das Wasser am saubersten sein. Was soll man dann noch filtern? Ein Boden oder Pflanzenfilter sollte in der Filterreinfolge immer als letztes kommen. Dann kommt bei einer Schwerkraftversion die Pumpe (oder Pumpenkammer) oder bei einer gepumpten Filteranlage der Teich.
> 
> Was spricht also gegen einen Wasserfall (die Höhe lasse ich mal außen vor).


Es kommt halt drauf an, wie das Ganze aufgebaut ist. Wenn bei Dir der Poolbereich und Pflanzenfilter völlig getrennt sind, also das Wasser vom Pflanzenfilter nur gefiltert zum Pool kommt, dann kannst Du im Pflanzbereich Wasserfälle haben wie Du willst. Im Pflanzbereich stören Algen auch nicht wirklich. Nur es sollte nicht das ungefilterte Wasser des Pflanzbereiches in den Pool kommen.
Was aber ginge: Du saugst gefiltert an und lässt es dann zum Pool plätschern!

Gruß,
Thorsten


----------

